# Bugs in nginx



## xolod-ru (Sep 10, 2009)

Friends, help deal with nginx. I can not go to the site.

```
502 Bad Gateway
nginx/0.7.61
```
ee /var/log/nginx-error.log

```
2009/09/10 14:58:19 [error] 734#0: *3 upstream prematurely closed connection while reading response header from upstream, client: 10.10.10.10, 
server: xxx.net, request: "GET / HTTP/1.1", upstream: "fastcgi://127.0.0.1:9000", host: "xxx.net"
```
ee /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf

```
user  www;
worker_processes  3;

pid        /var/run/nginx.pid;
worker_rlimit_nofile  1000;

events {
    worker_connections  2000;
}

http {
    include       mime.types;
    default_type  application/octet-stream;

    tcp_nopush     on;
    tcp_nodelay    on;
    keepalive_timeout  65;
    server_names_hash_max_size 2048;
    server_names_hash_bucket_size 128;

    sendfile on;
    gzip  on;

    gzip_min_length 2048;
    gzip_types text/css text/js text/xml;

    client_max_body_size 10m;
    large_client_header_buffers 4 8k;

    log_format main      '$remote_addr - $remote_user [$time_local] '
                         '"$request"'
                         '"$http_referer" "$http_user_agent" "$gzip_ratio"';

    server {
        listen       80;
        server_name xxx.net;
        access_log   /var/log/nginx.access_log  main;

        charset windows-1251;
        client_max_body_size    25m;

        location / {
            root   /usr/local/www/web1;
            index  index.html index.php;
        }

        location ~* \.php$ {
            fastcgi_connect_timeout 60;
            fastcgi_send_timeout 180;
            fastcgi_read_timeout 180;
            fastcgi_buffer_size 1024k;
            fastcgi_buffers 4 1024k;
            fastcgi_busy_buffers_size 1024k;
            fastcgi_temp_file_write_size 1024k;
            fastcgi_temp_path /tmp;

            fastcgi_pass   127.0.0.1:9000;
            fastcgi_index  index.php;
            fastcgi_param  SCRIPT_FILENAME /usr/local/www/web1$fastcgi_script_name;
            include        fastcgi_params;
        }
    }
}
```
ee /usr/local/etc/php-fpm.conf

```
<?xml version="1.0" ?>
<configuration>

        All relative paths in this config are relative to php's install prefix

        <section name="global_options">

                Pid file
                <value name="pid_file">/var/run/php-fpm.pid</value>

                Error log file
                <value name="error_log">/var/log/php-fpm.log</value>

                Log level
                <value name="log_level">notice</value>

                When this amount of php processes exited with SIGSEGV or SIGBUS ...
                <value name="emergency_restart_threshold">10</value>

                ... in a less than this interval of time, a graceful restart will be initiated.
                Useful to work around accidental curruptions in accelerator's shared memory.
                <value name="emergency_restart_interval">1m</value>

                Time limit on waiting child's reaction on signals from master
                <value name="process_control_timeout">5s</value>

                Set to 'no' to debug fpm
                <value name="daemonize">yes</value>

        </section>

        <workers>

                <section name="pool">

                        Name of pool. Used in logs and stats.
                        <value name="name">default</value>

                        Address to accept fastcgi requests on.
                        Valid syntax is 'ip.ad.re.ss:port' or just 'port' or '/path/to/unix/socket'
                        <value name="listen_address">127.0.0.1:9000</value>

                        <value name="listen_options">

                                Set listen(2) backlog
                                <value name="backlog">-1</value>

                                Set permissions for unix socket, if one used.
                                In Linux read/write permissions must be set in order to allow connections from web server.
                                Many BSD-derrived systems allow connections regardless of permissions.
                                <value name="owner"></value>
                                <value name="group"></value>
                                <value name="mode">0666</value>
                        </value>

                        Additional php.ini defines, specific to this pool of workers.
                        <value name="php_defines">
                <!--            <value name="sendmail_path">/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i</value>            -->
                <!--            <value name="display_errors">0</value>                                                          -->
                        </value>

                        Unix user of processes
                        <value name="user">www</value>

                        Unix group of processes
                        <value name="group">www</value>

                        Process manager settings
                        <value name="pm">

                                Sets style of controling worker process count.
                                Valid values are 'static' and 'apache-like'
                                <value name="style">static</value>

                                Sets the limit on the number of simultaneous requests that will be served.
                                Equivalent to Apache MaxClients directive.
                                Equivalent to PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN environment in original php.fcgi
                                Used with any pm_style.
                                <value name="max_children">5</value>

                                Settings group for 'apache-like' pm style
                                <value name="apache_like">

                                        Sets the number of server processes created on startup.
                                        Used only when 'apache-like' pm_style is selected
                                        <value name="StartServers">20</value>

                                        Sets the desired minimum number of idle server processes.
                                        Used only when 'apache-like' pm_style is selected
                                        <value name="MinSpareServers">5</value>

                                        Sets the desired maximum number of idle server processes.
                                        Used only when 'apache-like' pm_style is selected
                                        <value name="MaxSpareServers">35</value>

                                </value>

                        </value>

                        The timeout (in seconds) for serving a single request after which the worker process will be terminated
                        Should be used when 'max_execution_time' ini option does not stop script execution for some reason
                        '0s' means 'off'
                        <value name="request_terminate_timeout">0s</value>

                        The timeout (in seconds) for serving of single request after which a php backtrace will be dumped to slow.log file
                        '0s' means 'off'

                        <value name="request_slowlog_timeout">5s</value>

                        The log file for slow requests
                        <value name="slowlog">/var/log/php-slow.log</value>

                        Set open file desc rlimit
                        <value name="rlimit_files">1024</value>

                        Set max core size rlimit
                        <value name="rlimit_core">0</value>

                        Chroot to this directory at the start, absolute path
                        <value name="chroot"></value>

                        Chdir to this directory at the start, absolute path
                        <value name="chdir"></value>

                        Redirect workers' stdout and stderr into main error log.
                        If not set, they will be redirected to /dev/null, according to FastCGI specs
                        <value name="catch_workers_output">yes</value>

                        How much requests each process should execute before respawn.
                        Useful to work around memory leaks in 3rd party libraries.
                        For endless request processing please specify 0
                        Equivalent to PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS
                        <value name="max_requests">1500</value>

                        Comma separated list of ipv4 addresses of FastCGI clients that allowed to connect.
                        Equivalent to FCGI_WEB_SERVER_ADDRS environment in original php.fcgi (5.2.2+)
                        Makes sense only with AF_INET listening socket.
                        <value name="allowed_clients">127.0.0.1</value>

                        Pass environment variables like LD_LIBRARY_PATH
                        All $VARIABLEs are taken from current environment
                        <value name="environment">
                                <value name="HOSTNAME">$HOSTNAME</value>
                                <value name="PATH">/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin</value>
                                <value name="TMP">/tmp</value>
                                <value name="TMPDIR">/tmp</value>
                                <value name="TEMP">/tmp</value>
                                <value name="OSTYPE">$OSTYPE</value>
                                <value name="MACHTYPE">$MACHTYPE</value>
                                <value name="MALLOC_CHECK_">2</value>
                        </value>

                </section>

        </workers>

</configuration>
```


----------

